# Steam siren



## Powder keg (Jul 27, 2008)

This project has been in the back of my mind for a while now. I have never seen or heard one before, So I don't know why I've wanted to build one so bad? Maybe because it's such an unusual item? Anyway I got the idea when a fellow sent me the plans for one. I decided to build mine half scale. The plans are 1/4 scale so I've been doubling everything. Even at half scale it will be fairly small. 

I started on Friday. I had programed the lever, that opens the valve , So I could cut it out on the CNC when I had a chance. Here is what I ended up with. The material is 1/8" brass. 






When I got home, I decided to start on the valve body. This is the bottom end of the unit. The fat part on the right will have a hex milled into it.





On smaller items like this, I like to tap the hole in the bottom while I still have something substantial to hold onto. I bored the hole and taped it for a 1/2" pipe. The plans are missing some dimensions, so I hope i don't mess anything up)





I cut the piece off with my hacksaw and turned it around. After i indicated it in, I faced it to length and machined the necessary steps into the end. There is a bit of mill work to be done on this piece now. 





Next piece is the body. It is basically a tube bored on one end to be silver soldered to the valve and threaded on the other end to accept the stator. Here I have the outside turned to size and am boring the inside. I'll thread it after I get the stator made. The thread will be a 1.125 - 40. 





I found a couple of Videos while doing a bit of research on these. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UcYa-1k0Nvc&eurl=http://madmodder.net/index.php?topic=252.0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9WHbs-mo9Gs&eurl=http://madmodder.net/index.php?topic=252.0

Sounds like they'll be fun)

More to follow......
Wes


----------



## Powder keg (Jul 27, 2008)

I just downloaded the plans to plans area. Remember there are a coule dimensions that are wrong and a couple are missing. I'll try and redraw the parts if I get a chance. 

Wes


----------



## BobWarfield (Jul 28, 2008)

That's gonna be fun!

Looking at the plans, it looks just like the little plastic siren whistles you can get.

The horn on top looks the most challenging. How will you make it? 

Best,

BW


----------



## GailInNM (Jul 28, 2008)

Wes, you are having way too much fun. You have more projects going on than I do. 
Gail in NM,USA


----------



## Powder keg (Jul 29, 2008)

I haven't decided on the horn yet? I would like to make it per drawings, But there are about 1001 things that would make that part end up in the scrap bin. Any Ideas? It looks like I have to learn how to spin metal any way)

Wes


----------



## GailInNM (Jul 30, 2008)

Wes,
If you don't have the material for the horn yet, consider using copper instead of brass. Since you are doubling the dimensions, an OD of 7/8 would be right and that is the same size as 3/4 copper pipe. You can get type "M" at most any home improvement store. It has a 0.032 wall thickness. You can also get types "K" and "L", but you will probably have to go to a plumbing supply to get them. They have wall thicknesses of 0.065 and 0.045 respectively. The type K would match the double scale drawing, but I would be scared to try to bend that small a radius in it. The pipe is alloy 122 and it forms easily if annealed OFTEN while you are working it. I would probably use the type M with a thinner wall.

I have used quite a bit of it. For small boilers, I use 1-1/2 type M for the shell. I cut off a small section and split it length wise, then anneal it go get a small sheet section that I can form for flanged end plates for the boiler. I form it it one go in a push through die set, but I have formed it by hammering over a form, but I had to anneal it several times to do so.

If you can get the bend made, I think that you could work the horn part out just using a tapered stick and orbiting it around in a die like the drawing shows. Probably have to anneal half a dozen times to make the work easier. That might be easier than spinning. I have done a little spinning on convex forms, but never tried a concave form like this would be. 

Gail in NM,USA


----------



## Powder keg (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks Gail. I might just try the copper. Do you anneal it the same as brass?

Wes


----------



## GailInNM (Jul 30, 2008)

Brass and copper both anneal the same way. Heat up to dull red and then either let air cool or if you are in a hurry quench in water. Same results either way except if you quench it some of the fire scale will probably flake off so you don't have to do it by hand. 
Gail in NM,USA


----------



## kvom (Jul 31, 2008)

My wife picked up some old brass auto horns (the type with the rubber squeeze ball) at flea markets fairly cheap. I'd bet if you found one of those you could cut off part of the horn to use on your siren.


----------



## Powder keg (Jul 31, 2008)

kvom  said:
			
		

> I'd bet if you found one of those you could cut off part of the horn to use on your siren.



If I did that, How would I learn how to make them? It will probably be like most things that I do. After I figure it out, It'll be easy) Some day, I want to be one of these old farts that can build anything.

Have fun, Wes


----------



## Bogstandard (Jul 31, 2008)

Powder keg  said:
			
		

> Some day, I want to be one of these old farts that can build anything.



Wes,

I don't think you will ever achieve it, us 'old farts' are still learning all the time, even from the young 'whiffs'.

There is too much to learn in just one lifetime.

I will enjoy watching you making it. Then it will be another thing an old fart can maybe do.

Bogs


----------

